# Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten



## egypt306 (12. Februar 2017)

*Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen etwas älteren PC (ca. 6 Jahre, Acer Aspire X3900), den ich mir einer neuen SSD aufrüsten möchte. Windows und vor allem die Programme brauchen sehr viel Zeit zum Starten.
Ich habe den PC damals fertig gekauft, er ist relativ klein und im Gehäuse ist sehr wenig Platz. Die aktuelle Festplatte sitzt schwer zugänglich hinter dem DVD-Laufwerk. Soweit ich das sehen kann, gibt es keinen weiteren Festplattenslot. Ist es dennoch möglich, den PC mit einer SSD aufzurüsten?

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## HisN (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten*

In der Regel kann man an jeden PC mehr als eine Festplatte anschließen. Aber da wir Deinen PC nicht kennen, und nicht über Deine Schulter schauen können .... woher sollen wir es wissen? 
Ist echt nicht bös gemeint. Aber versetz Dich mal in unsere Lage. Bei den Grund-Infos von Dir können wir doch auch nur raten.

Model-Name, Hersteller, Link zur Hompage?
Bezeichnung vom Mainboard?
Vorhandenen Anschlüsse?


Wenn Du nur die Festplatte ersetzen möchtest ... dann ist ja ein Anschluss da.
Image von der Platte machen.
Platte weg. SSD drann. 
Image von der Platte zurückspielen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten*

Du brauchst (wenns ohne viel Kapriolen abgehen soll) zwei Dinge:
1.) Einen freien SATA-Anschluss am Mainboard
2.) Einen freien SATA-Stromstecker vom Netzteil

Wenn du diese Dinge hast kannst du eine SSD verbauen. Um den Platz brauchste da keine Gedanken zu haben, SSDs haben keine beweglichen Teile und keine nennenswerte Abwärme und können daher in jeder beliebigen Lage irgendwo hingequetscht werden wo Platz ist. Notfalls mit Isolierband an die Gehäusewand geklebt.

Ob das sinnvoll ist bei dir können wir aber mangels Angaben nur raten.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten*

SSDs sind ja normalerweise im 2,5" Format. HDDs sind entweder auch 2,5" oder 3,5", sollte also passen. 

Mach am besten mal ein Foto von dem Innenraum.


----------



## Dorian_WD (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten*

Hallo egypt306,

Wie meine Vorredner sagten, kann es helfen, wenn du ein Foto machst und hier hochlädst, damit man eine Idee haben kann, ob es Platz in dem Gehäuse gibt. Was für Mainboard hast du? Gibt es da freie SATA-Anschlüsse? Ist die verbaute Festplatte IDE und willst du diese als Sekundärspeicher benutzen? Über wie viel Speicher verfügt sie?

lg


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten*

Der Acer ist ein Mini Rechner der ersten Core i Generation. Also hat er eine Sata Schnittstelle.-
Kauf dir also eine entsprechende SSD und bau dir alte Festplatte aus. Die neue kommt dann rein. Da die alte Platte eine 3,5 Zoll ist und der Mini PC vermutlich keine 2,5 Zoll Halterung hat, wirst du noch eine 2,5 Zoll Halterung brauchen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten*

Technische Daten: Acer Aspire X3900 - COMPUTER BILD
Würde auch die alte HDD rauswerfen und eine 250 o. 500 GB SSD einbauen.Zur Not könnte man ja noch eine neue HDD oder die alte extern im Festplattengehäuse über Esata weiternutzen.


----------



## egypt306 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten*

Danke für die Antworten. Das Mainboard ist ein FIH57 von Acer. Ob es noch freie SATA Anschlüsse weiß ich nicht, jedoch unterstützen die vorhandenen Anschlüsse nur max. 3GB/s und nicht 6GB/s. Ist das ein Problem?
Fotos vom Innenraum sind im Anhang.


----------



## Proton313 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten*

Die SSD wir trotzdem funktionieren halt nicht ganz so schnell.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten*

Der Rechner taugt weiter. Ich habe nach einen Rentium 3 und für Office ist das völlig ausreichend. 
Ein i3-530 ist schnell genug. Die SSD wird Dir extrem helfen. Dein Mainboard hat leider nur zwei 
Sata Anschlüsse: Das sind die beiden blauen Anschlüsse neben den vier RAM-Slots in der Mitte rechts
Bild: http://image14-c.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20130625/00/46242270201306242359404086533486323_000.jpg

Entweder muss das DVD Laufwerk raus, das HDD-Laufwerk oder Du musst zusätzlich so eine 
Controllerkarte einstecken und daran  z.B. die HDD anbinden. Sollte es Bootfähig sein, ist auch 
die SSD denkbar, da es auch 6 GB/s Adapter gibt. Dein 3GB/s sind kein Problem, läuft...
Schnittstellenkarten mit Schnittstelle: PCIe x1, SATA 6Gb/s: ab 1x Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## egypt306 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten*

Alles klar. Ich wollte die HDD rauswerfen und stattdessen mit Windows & Co komplett auf die SSD umziehen. Dann brauche ich ja keine Controllerkarte oder?
Brauche ich zusätzlich zur neuen SSD trotzdem noch eine Halterung oder kann ich sie auch in der alten Halterung befestigen?

Ich wollte mir dann höchstwahrscheinlich die Samsung 850 EVO 250GB kaufen. Brauche ich zusätzlich noch irgendwelche Kabel oder ähnliches?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten*

Sollte einfach so passen. Der SATA Kabel kannst Du von der HDD nehmen. Das sollte an beiden Enden Stecker haben. Im Befestigungsrahmen der HDD sind hoffentlich passende Verschraubungslöcher, ansonsten kannst Du die SSD einfach mit doppeltem Klebeband festkleben. 

Die Samsung SSD ist gut, eine günstigere Scan Disk Ultra 2 oder sowas in der Richtung ist ebenso eine gute Sache


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten*

Bau mal die vorhandene HDD aus und schau, wie du die SSD -- die ja kleiner ist -- verbauen kannst.
Eventuell einen Rahmen dazu nehmen, damit du die fest verbauen kannst.
Ansonsten ist es kein Problem, einen 6GB/s SSD an einen 3GB/s Anschluss laufen zu lassen.


----------



## egypt306 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten*

Gut dann werde ich das nächste Woche versuchen.
Wie gehe ich am besten vor, wenn ich mit dem Betriebssystem und allen Daten komplett umziehen möchte?
Backup von der HDD, SSD anstöpseln und Windows neu installieren?


----------



## egypt306 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten*

Kann ich so verfahren oder gibt's einen anderen besseren Weg?
Ich habe mir einen bootfähigen USB erstellt (Windows 7 Home Premium ISO-Datei von WinFuture geladen). Wenn ich das dann auf der SSD installiere, lässt es sich einfach mit dem Key von der Windows Version auf der HDD aktivieren oder gibt's da Probleme?


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten*

Du baust die SSD ein und die HDD aus. Dann installierst du Windows neu und alle Treiber, die du brauchst, damit der Rechner läuft.
Der Rechner bietet die Möglichkeit, zwei Festplatten anzuschließen. Vermutlich brauchst du ein weiteres Datenkabel, das Stromkabel bietet das Netzteil.
Du kannst dann die HDD mit anschließen und alle Daten von dort auf die SSD übertragen, die du brauchst. Anschließend kannst du die HDD dann formatieren und anderweitig verwenden.
Oder du kaufst dir ein externes Case für die HDD und nutzt sie als externen Datenträger.


----------



## Kusanar (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder du kaufst dir ein externes Case für die HDD und nutzt sie als externen Datenträger.



Das.

Und nachdem du deine Daten auf die SSD kopiert hast -> externe HDD formattieren und als Sicherungslaufwerk benutzen


----------



## egypt306 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten*

Alles klar, danke.
Klappt das denn mit der Windows Installation so wie ich es oben beschrieben habe? Bei dem PC war keine Installations-DVD oder ähnliches dabei.


----------



## Kusanar (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten*

Sollte mit einem bootbaren Stick kein Problem sein. Wenn du die selbe Windows-Version geladen hast wie die, die schon auf dem Rechner ist, dann sehe ich auch für die Aktivierung kein Problem. Evtl. musst du telefonisch Aktivieren falls es per Internet nicht klappt.


----------



## egypt306 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Älteren PC mit SSD aufrüsten*

Hat alles wunderbar geklappt, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Ist ein deutlicher Unterschied mit der SSD..


----------

